# OBS Ace Tank



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

*




OBS Ace Sliding Top Fill Ceramic Coil Sub-Ohm Tank*

The OBS Ace Sub-Ohm Tank takes the innovative and highly ergonomic Crius platform and introduces the new ICC Food Grade Ceramic Coil that allows for superior flavor recreation and longevity alongside an included two post RBA head to create a comprehensive and complete ecosystem. The OBS Ace features the signature sliding top fill system that makes filling the 4.5ml tank reservoir simple and without the need for disassembly, giving users the ability to slide the o-ring and friction sealed top tank section up to access the fill port. When used in conjunction with the independently controlled juice flow control mechanism, users can confidently fill the Ace without worrying about flooding and leakage. New to the Ace is the ICC Food Grade Ceramic Coil structure, featuring a 0.85 ohm resistance and comprised of an embedded kanthal vertical coil within the ceramic wicking element. The ceramic wicking element inherently features superior flavor recreation, durability, and longevity as compared to standard cotton based wicking systems, increasing time between replacement while providing a smooth, flavorful vape within the 25 to 45W range. The Ace also includes the OBS RBA head which features a two post, 1mm diameter terminal design perfect for horizontal coils and fed by the single 5mm by 4mm airflow hole. Airflow is integrated in the base of the drip tip as well as at the bottom of the chassis, with the top airflow featuring six 1.5mm diameter airholes which provide auxiliary airflow and can be adjusted or closed depending on preference. Bottom airflow measures 12mm by 2mm per side, and is adjusted via a traditional airflow control ring. Combining the highly functional chassis platform from the OBS Crius and introducing a new ceramic coil structure alongside a capable RBA head, the OBS Ace Ceramic Coil Sub-Ohm Tank rivals the effectiveness and functionality of the most competitive flagship Sub-Ohm Tanks on the market.

*Product Features:*

22mm Diameter
Sliding Top Side Fill System
O-Ring Sealed
Incredibly Easy to Fill
Discreet

4.5ml Tank Capacity
OBS Food Grade Ceramic Coil Structure
0.85 ohm Resistance
25 to 45W
Food Grade Ceramic
Kanthal Interior Heating Element

Superior Flavor Reproduction
Superior Durability

OBS RBA Head
Two Post Build Deck
1mm Diameter Terminals

5mm by 4mm Airflow
4mm Diameter Wcking Holes
Gold Plated Contact

Dual Area Adjustable Airflow
510 Drip Tip Base Airflow
Three 1.5mm Diameter Airholes Per Side
Can Be Throttled and Closed

Dual Bottom Airslots
12mm by 2mm Each


Adjustable Juice Flow Control
Slight Rotation of Base to Adjust Alignment of Wicking Ports

304 Stainless Steel
Gold Plated 510 Connection

*Product Includes:*

One OBS Ace Sub-Ohm Tank
Preinstalled 0.85 ohm ICC Coil
One OBS Two Post RBA Head
Additional Glass Tank Section

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

I see this tank was released on VaporDNA today so we should start to see a Vendor or two locally with these soon! Can't wait! Big potential from the company that brought us the OBS Crius which was and still is an awesome tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Thanks for the share @Rob Fisher ! I love my Crius so it will be interesting to see how this goes. I love the fact that the tanks are branching into ceramic AND RBA options built in, I feel like I'm being screwed when I have to buy a ceramic tank OR an RTA. In saying that the RBA deck is a strange setup, but hey, you gotta try it before you knock it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

I cannot get the chimney loose to clean inside.... its stuck, any ideas on how to get it loose?


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

Managed to get it open.... Had to put screwdriver into side fill and then twist the tank open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/6/16)

Might as well voice my opinion here...Im very much enjoying this tank. Getting flavour just as good as my crius. However as @Rob Fisher said in his review. There is no flavour in the ceramic coils. Seriously i could not taste a thing. But if you plan on using it as a single coil RTA with the rba section. It works very well and the build deck is very simple. Also i noticed the ACE deck fits in the Crius. So you could turn a crius into a single coil rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

I love this tank, tried the ceramic and didn't like it at all. Loving the single coil deck, claptons and wicked flavor. Just waiting for my moonshot now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

